# I was about to cheat



## Donnacappa (Aug 1, 2013)

My wife is crazy and was withholding sex. I was gonna cheat. Then as a last ditch effort I got the MMSL and ran a MAP. It worked! Can't believe it worked so fast but I was already up in sex rank. I'll give ay details later just wanted to let you guys know. Also sorry guys I posted before and got banned I think I was being insensitive or something but anyway I wanted you all to know. I'll stay on long enough to share some tips if the moderators will be kind enough to let me stay on.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Donnacappa said:


> My wife is crazy and was withholding sex. I was gonna cheat. Then as a last ditch effort I got the MMSL and ran a MAP. It worked! Can't believe it worked so fast but I was already up in sex rank. I'll give ay details later just wanted to let you guys know. Also sorry guys I posted before and got banned I think I was being insensitive or something but anyway I wanted you all to know. I'll stay on long enough to share some tips if the moderators will be kind enough to let me stay on.


In NASCAR they say "If you ain't rubbin, you ain't racin"

On TAM...The adage should be..."If they ain't bannin, you ain't postin".....Prolly get banned for that 

As far as cheating...Cheating will fix a sex problem like stealing cars will fix your commuting problem....Lots more grief and trouble than you even imagined....


the woodchuck


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Donnacappa said:


> My wife is crazy and was withholding sex. I was gonna cheat. Then as a last ditch effort I got the MMSL and ran a MAP. It worked! Can't believe it worked so fast but I was already up in sex rank. I'll give ay details later just wanted to let you guys know. Also sorry guys I posted before and got banned I think I was being insensitive or something but anyway I wanted you all to know. I'll stay on long enough to share some tips if the moderators will be kind enough to let me stay on.


I have no idea what "MMSL" or "MAP" or sex rank or even Donnacappa means.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> In NASCAR they say "If you ain't rubbin, you ain't racin"
> 
> On TAM...The adage should be..."If they ain't bannin, you ain't postin".....Prolly get banned for that
> 
> ...


That was a good one woodchuck.:smthumbup:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> I have no idea what "MMSL" or "MAP" or sex rank or even Donnacappa means.


married man's sex life and man action plan


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> In NASCAR they say "If you ain't rubbin, you ain't racin"
> 
> On TAM...The adage should be..."If they ain't bannin, you ain't postin".....Prolly get banned for that
> 
> ...


Now that was a good post.

BAN HIM!!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

tom67 said:


> married man's sex life and man action plan


Thanks!

I thought maybe he was SOHR.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I thought maybe he was SOHR.


Sometimes I have CRS. Oh I forgot


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Christ .....and now in english! please


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

TMA, folks 

(Too Many Acronyms!!!)


----------

